
Teaching Machines to Read and Comprehend [pdf] - fitzwatermellow
http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5945-teaching-machines-to-read-and-comprehend.pdf
======
netinstructions
What a neat way to amass a corpus of reading comprehension data. They
collected about a million news stories from CNN and Daily Mail. In addition to
the news story, CNN and Daily Mail both provide a "key points" bullet list of
summary details which allowed them to construct a Cloze[1] styled question
like the following (from Wikipedia):

Today, I went to the ________ and bought some milk and eggs. I knew it was
going to rain, but I forgot to take my ________, and ended up getting wet on
the way.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloze_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloze_test)

------
deepnet
non pdf links to arxiv abstracts:

Teaching Machines to Read and Comprehend by Hermann, Kočiský, Grefenstette,
Espeholt, Kay, Suleyman, & Blunsom

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03340](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03340)

and (same group)

Reasoning about Entailment with Neural Attention
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.06664](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.06664)

Learning to Transduce with Unbounded Memory
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.02516](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.02516)

------
100ideas
Thanks for posting this, fascinating and promising work!

Is "Knowledge graph" the hip new way of saying "semantic web"? or is it
fundamentally different?

